# Garye and her bug



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Garye looks like she might be muttering this while she's pecking at a bug on her body.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, she's so cute. Great pic.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They really can go hard at it, too. LOL I hope he finds relief and a nice clean pond to bathe in.

Great picture of Garye, Garye!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Garye, 

I don't know about bugs, but that is one plump pigeon Great picture showing an obviously well fed bird thanks to you, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I really would like to take credit for getting that bird so plump but it's not just me. There are two old ladies that come by every day with bread and popcorn. That's how Garye got so fat. She was like that the first time I saw her.

I feed her and her friends seed but not a lot. I think they welcome the nutrition they get from the seed more so than the bread and popcorn the ladies feed them. They know it's better.

I wish I could help her with the bugs but she's refused my help. You can't get too near her. So I let her live as she wants.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, I always enjoy the pictures of Garye. That is a beautiful bird. maggie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That's one classy pigeon, Garye - very conscious of the effect of all the popcorn and bread. She's checkin' her waistline 

Lovely pic!

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well she may be watching her waistline, John, but it's not working. You have to stop eating or limit the amount you eat in order to get it down.

Garye isn't interested in doing that.

But I love her just the way she is. Cute and plump.


----------

